# Orchestra vs. Sangfroidish



## nastypass (Feb 14, 2015)

[size=+2]*Orchestra vs Sangfroidish*[/size]



Orchestra said:


> *Format:* 2v2 Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* Seven days
> *Damage Cap:* 20%
> ...


*Orchestra's active squad*

 *Mime Jr.* the male Mime Jr. <Filter>
 *Evangeline* the female Flabébé (Blue Flower) <Flower Veil> @ Amulet Coin
 *Serenade* the female Ralts <Trace>
 *Mire* the male Mudkip <Torrent>
 *Diana* the female Petilil <Own Tempo>


*Sangfroidish's active squad*

 *Quelana* the female Fennekin <Blaze>
 *Kalameet* the male Noibat <Telepathy> @ Yache Berry
 *Oscar* the male Riolu <Inner Focus> @ Soothe Bell
 *Domhnall* the male Meowth <Pickup> @ Eviolite
 *Gwyndolin* the male Ralts <Synchronize>
 *Hindenburg* the male Drifloon <Unburden>
 *Artorias* the male Honedge <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone
 *Lutra* the female Buizel <Swift Swim>
 *Queen Anne* the female Sandile <Intimidate> @ Lucky Egg
 *Rucks* the male Lillipup <Vital Spirit>


Sangfroidish sends out
Orchestra sends out and commands
Sangfroidish commands
we wait.


----------



## Meowth (Feb 14, 2015)

You're up, Hindy!


----------



## Orchestra (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh crap, I didn't even notice this had started. xD 

Sending out Evangeline.

Commands: Attract >> Toxic >> Wish

Hope I'm doing things right so far.


----------



## Meowth (Feb 15, 2015)

Aw, whaddaya mean Drifloon doesn't get Taunt? >:P

Oh well, we can still duck round this a little, Hindy. Set up a *Double Team* first off, as many copies as you can manage. Throw that Toxic back with a *Magic Coat*, then give it a *Charge Beam*. Try to beef up the old sp attack while you're at it, there's a love.

*Double Team ~ Magic Coat ~ Charge Beam*


----------



## nastypass (Feb 16, 2015)

The Beginner Arena was nondescript, and so too was the arrival of the day's combatants. A light breeze blew in the fresh-cut grass, but not strongly enough to notice unless you were crouched down. The trainers took their places in the clearly-marked chalk boxes at regulation distance, and sent out their Pokémon at the standard 3 meters apart. On Sangfroidish's side of the field, a Drifloon floated lazily, staring at the Flabébé which Orchestra had sent out.

Orchestra [OO]
Evangeline (F) <Flower Veil> @Amulet Coin

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Cheerily spinning around the stamen of her flower while humming _Singin' in the Rain_.

Sangfroidish [OO]
Hindy (M) <Unburden>

Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Curious if his opponent will be able to reach him.

*-BEGIN ROUND 1-*​
At the sound of the referee's whistle, Hindy glided (glid?) to his left, and continued gliding to his left for some time. So did the 5 other apparent copies of him, which followed in the broad circle of blurry Drifloon that had formed around Evangeline. Evangeline looked around, unsure of who she should face for her first move. Ultimately she decided that it didn't matter; she looked cute from _any_ angle! She hopped up onto her flower, and struck a pose that she thought simultaneously affected adorable and elegant. Hindy wasn't able to see some of the finer details at his speeds, but it worked. Each copy of his eyes lit up in unison, and a hint of a blush could be seen.

[Evangeline- HP: 100%, PP: 96%] [Hindy- HP: 100%, PP: 95%]​
Hindy was keen to please his new crush. He struggled to think of ways he could be more attractive, when his trainer's commands came to mind: Magic Coat! Surely that would please Evangeline! Fairy types like that sort of thing, right? He honestly didn't know, but he'd never felt this way about someone before, so who could blame him for trying? He did a little twirl through the air as he formed a layer of shining pink light around himself. Evangeline, for her part, gathered up a purple glob of poison from her flower that was nearly as big as she was (which, while impressive for her size, was still not very big). She threw the blob at the first copy of Hindy she saw. Hindy hardly registered the move as an attack on him. All he cared about was the fact that it bounced right off him, and now his darling was covered in a purple goop which was seeping into her skin!

[Evangeline- HP: 100%, PP: 92%] [Hindy- HP: 100%, PP: 91%]​
Hindy felt terrible. Evangeline was poisoned now, and it was his own fault for deflecting her attack! Even worse, his trainer wanted him to attack her directly now! He shut his eyes as he got ready to obey, unable to face his love in pain. Static began to shift from his rubbery skin to a point in front of him, forming a sparking yellow ball of electric energy. The charge let itself loose in the form of a beam, which struck the grass somewhere to Evangeline's left. Hindy breathed a sigh of relief when he opened his eyes to see her unharmed. Evangeline tried to ignore the sparks, and the pain of poison, and focused on her faith in Jirachi. Though she could feel herself drained at the mere thought, she knew in her heart that the wishmaker heard all requests.

*-END ROUND 1-*​
Orchestra [OO]
Evangeline (F) <Flower Veil> @Amulet Coin

Health: 99%
Energy: 67%
Status: Keeping the faith. Badly poisoned.

Sangfroidish [OO]
Hindy (M) <Unburden>

Health: 100%
Energy: 86%
Status: Utter relief. Mildly attracted. Has 5 clones.

Numbers:
Evangeline- HP: 100 - 1 (toxic) = 99; Energy: 100 - 4 (Attract) - 4 (Toxic) - 25 (Wish) = 67.
Hindy- Energy: 100 - 5 (Double Team) - 4 (Magic Coat) - 5 (Charge Beam) = 86.

Notes:
-"As many clones as you can" is ambiguous; I treated Drifloon as being "average speed" which gives him a max of 5 clones, and went with that.
-Lacking any concrete decision from the Direct Recovery thread, I'm treating Wish as it was: 50% health to be given in 2 actions, 25% energy cost.
-Charge Beam missed.
-Sangfroidish commands first.


----------



## Meowth (Feb 16, 2015)

Blast. Knew I should've just Protected off that Attract. Still, never mind; start off by beefing up those specials with a couple of *Calm Mind*s. Just let your mind wander and fantasise about your beloved flower thing or whatever. Finish off with an *Ominous Wind*. If she tries to Attract, Toxic or Swagger you, throw it back with *Magic Coat*.

*Calm Mind/Magic Coat ~ Calm Mind/Magic Coat ~ Ominous Wind/Magic Coat*


----------



## Orchestra (Feb 16, 2015)

M'kay, Eva. First thing's first, drop the poison by using Aromatherapy. Next, since the balloon is already head-over-...the dangly hand things it has, use Captivate to drop its strength. Finally, since we've done jack-all for damage, finish things off with a Copycat. Get smacked then smack'em back!

*Aromatherapy >> Captivate >> Copycat*


----------



## nastypass (Feb 21, 2015)

Orchestra [OO]
Evangeline (F) <Flower Veil> @Amulet Coin

Health: 99%
Energy: 67%
Status: Keeping the faith. Badly poisoned.

Sangfroidish [OO]
Hindy (M) <Unburden>

Health: 100%
Energy: 86%
Status: Utter relief. Mildly attracted. Has 5 clones.

*-BEGIN ROUND 2-*​
Hindy's orders to open the round were to stay calm, and he was anything but. The guilt from poisoning his precious Evangeline was simply too great. Trying to calm down with the thought of it made things _worse_, in fact, and he could be heard making faint squeaking noises of hyperventilation. It was then that Evangeline's flower began to emit a pleasant smell across the field. The soothing aroma made her feel reinvigorated as it purged the toxins from her body.

[Evangeline- HP: 99%, PP: 64%] [Hindy- HP: 100%, 86%]​
The looks of panic faded from Hindy and his clone's faces as he witnessed Evangeline's face go from a sickly greenish purple to a much healthier white. Seeing his love healthy once more came as a huge relief, even more than his miss at the end of the previous round. Free of guilt, he was able to focus on himself, and his position in the world. The situation at hand went far from his mind. He had only himself, and the sound of the wind rushing past as he continued his circular motions to maintain the clones. Hindy was in a state of such deep meditation, that he completely failed to notice Evangeline's latest effort to woo him. She performed a downright adorable dance on her petals - captivating, in fact! And her target audience had all of their eyes closed the whole time! Evangeline let out a huff, not even bothering to perform the final motion, which would have posed her so _beautifully_ in time for the glowing effects of her wish coming true! Instead, when Jirachi bestowed the gift of life upon her, she was sitting on her flower with arms crossed and a look of supreme annoyance on her face.

[Evangeline- HP: 100%, PP: 62%] [Hindy- HP: 100%, PP: 84%]​
Upon his return from deep meditation, Hindy began to doubt what he saw in Evangeline. Looking at her now he wasn't sure that he was up for her at her worst. With that, he accepted that she simply wasn't the one, and resumed the battle as usual. He called up a foul wind from the north, and the south, and the west, and the east, and every angle in between, by virtue of the fact that he was moving in a circle and calling it from behind himself. As a result, the ghost-imbued wind rushed at Evangeline from all directions, blowing the petals of her flower about and rocking her around in the turbulence. When the wind finally subsided, she decided it was clearly her turn. She copied Hindy's stance as best she could for her body type, and summoned a wind that now rushed in all directions away from her, carrying with it what residual ghost energy remained in the air. The attack distorted her opponent's illusion, leaving it obvious which of the Drifloon was the real thing. As Hindy winced from the attack, he stopped and let them fade entirely.

*-END ROUND 2-*​
Orchestra [OO]
Evangeline (F) <Flower Veil> @Amulet Coin

Health: 94%
Energy: 60%
Status: Annoyed by meditation and winds.

Sangfroidish [OO]
Hindy (M) <Unburden>

Health: 93%
Energy: 82%
Status: Over her. SpA +1, SpD +1.

Notes:
-Hindy was immobilised by love on the first action.
-Captivate was ignored by Calm Mind.
-Wish only healed 1%...
-Hindy's attraction faded at the start of the third action.
-Double Team was wiped by Ominous Wind on the third action.
-Orchestra commands next.


----------



## Meowth (Feb 21, 2015)

So did the second Calm Mind go through, or did you have it and Captivate cancel out or something? I only ask because there's no mention of the stat gains in Hindenburg's status if the former, which "ignoring Captivate" would suggest is the case.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 21, 2015)

Sangfroidish said:


> So did the second Calm Mind go through, or did you have it and Captivate cancel out or something? I only ask because there's no mention of the stat gains in Hindenburg's status if the former, which "ignoring Captivate" would suggest is the case.


i _knew_ i forgot something.


----------



## Orchestra (Feb 24, 2015)

[Sorry for the wait. Was without internet for a few days.]

Starting off with Misty Terrain, unless he tries to hit us with a status ailment. From that point on, simply Calm Mind and then try another Captivate.

This stuff is more difficult than I expected. x.x

*Misty Terrain/Magic Coat >> Calm Mind >> Captivate*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 24, 2015)

*Calm* your *Mind* again so that captivate doesn't knock us into the negatives, then just throw *Clear Smog* at it.

*Calm Mind ~ Clear Smog ~ Clear Smog*

(thought: how are we treating moves with variable base power in this match? e.g. is Venoshock legal on a non-poisoned target but banned on a poisoned one, or legal in both cases?)


----------



## nastypass (Feb 26, 2015)

Sangfroidish said:


> (thought: how are we treating moves with variable base power in this match? e.g. is Venoshock legal on a non-poisoned target but banned on a poisoned one, or legal in both cases?)


I'd like variable base power moves to be legal entirely, so long as they're listed as <=60 base power normally, if only so the battle doesn't drag on too long (legal recovery...), but ultimately I'll leave that for you and Orchestra to work out.

Reffing to come shortly.

EDIT: 'shortly' here meaning 'tomorrow afternoon'


----------



## nastypass (Feb 28, 2015)

Orchestra [OO]
Evangeline (F) <Flower Veil> @Amulet Coin

Health: 94%
Energy: 60%
Status: Annoyed by meditation and winds.

Sangfroidish [OO]
Hindy (M) <Unburden>

Health: 93%
Energy: 82%
Status: Over her. SpA +1, SpD +1.

*-BEGIN ROUND 3-*​
Hindy wasted no time in pushing the memory of the cruel wind from his mind. He in fact wasted no time of pushing just about everything from his mind, retreating into a state of serene ignorance toward his surroundings. He paid no mind to the pink haze which was emanating from Evangeline's flower. He paid no mind to its spread, nor the way it hung in the air so close to the grass, as if smothering each blade with a cozy blanket.

He paid no mind to Evangeline's huff of disapproval as yet another action went by with her out of the limelight.

[Evangeline- HP: 94%, PP: 56%] [Hindy- HP: 93%, PP: 80%]​
Hindy reopened his eyes and wondered if he had discovered what they really meant by getting high on life. He wanted to take a moment to roll around in the cotton candy clouds below him, but alas! The battle must take precedent above all things. He began spewing a faint smog, which floated down just above the mist around Evangeline. She inhaled at the wrong moment, and sputtered out a long series of coughs, doubling over in pain. She shut her eyes in an effort to ignore it. It was difficult, but the smell of it began to seem so distant as she focused her thoughts on her flower, and the intricate connections of its roots. She imagined traveling down one branch, and returning to each split as she reached an end. It was tedious, but a good, distracting tedious.

[Evangeline- HP: 79%, PP: 54%] [Hindy- HP: 93%, PP: 77%]​
Evangeline's serenity was short lived, however. The smog continued to pour out of Hindy like exhaust from a diesel truck, and it was building up around its target fast. Evangeline bent over in another coughing fit, losing her place among the web of roots.  What calm she had obtained was replaced by disappointment, upset by her inability to ignore her opponent. He made it look so easy when she was trying to dazzle him with her dance! But here she was, weak, and unable to hold her breath long enough for the smog to clear. Once it finally dissipated, she decided that it would be a good time to try again. She stood high up on her flower's stamen and did a pirouette. As she finished her twirl, some pixie dust flew glittering off her skin. The display astounded Hindy, dragging his attention back to the material world by the heel.


Orchestra [OO]
Evangeline (F) <Flower Veil> @Amulet Coin

Health: 72%
Energy: 52%
Status: Still trying not to hack up a lung.

Sangfroidish [OO]
Hindy (M) <Unburden>

Health: 93%
Energy: 74%
Status: Captivated by Evangeline's grace. SpD +2
Numbers:
Hindy- Energy: 82 - 2 (Calm Mind) - 6 (Clear Smog x2) - 1 (Crit cost) = 74
Evangeline- Health: 94 - 15(Clear Smog) - 9 (Clear Smog) = 70; Energy: 60 - 4 (Misty Terrain) - 2 (Calm Mind) - 2 (Captivate) = 52.

Notes:
-Sorry this is late. I forgot I don't have Lazarus on this machine yet and I ended up having to rewrite the first action 3 times. @_@
-Misty Terrain is in effect (3 more actions)
-The first Clear Smog was a crit. I ref crits as taking an extra 1% energy cost; if there's a higher ruling that makes it cost more then let me know.
-The second Clear Smog was affected by the +1 SDef and then cleared it.
-Sangfoidish commands first.


----------



## Meowth (Feb 28, 2015)

Meursault said:


> I'd like variable base power moves to be legal entirely, so long as they're listed as <=60 base power normally, if only so the battle doesn't drag on too long (legal recovery...), but ultimately I'll leave that for you and Orchestra to work out.


I'll leave it to Orchestra to decide. It is their arena, after all!

Also, not that I'm complaining, but 9% seems like a _lot_ of damage for a 50BP non-STAB attack, even a super-effective one. Unless I'm missing something I can't see how it would have managed anything higher than 6% (11% w/ a crit).

Also also, I'm p. sure crits officially don't affect energy cost at all, but I have no issue with it if your scale handles them otherwise.

Anyway, we're doing good work here, but let's change it up a little. I dunno if *Defog *actually clears Misty Terrain, but it seems like the sort of thing that should be affected by it, so try it and see. If it worked, use *Thunder Wave* and then another *Clear Smog*; if not, gimme another two Clear Smog. 

*Defog ~ Thunder Wave/Clear Smog ~ Clear Smog*


----------



## nastypass (Feb 28, 2015)

5 * 1.5 = 7 (super-effective), + 2 = 9 (stat boosts, second Clear Smog was only +1), + 5 = 14 (crit). I'm not sure where the extra 1% came from in both cases, so I'll edit accordingly.

EDIT: remembered that stat boosts come before supereffective multipliers, so it was 7 *1.5 = 10 damage. Putting the numbers back where they came from now.


----------



## Meowth (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh whoops I totally forgot I had sp. atk boosts until the very end of the round. My bad.


----------



## nastypass (Mar 5, 2015)

DQ warning for Orchestra; they have approx. 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## Orchestra (Mar 7, 2015)

I simply have not been up for this at all lately. :\ I am terribly sorry.

Just going to Toxic, then Protect and finish with Fairy Wind.

Edit: Had to change a move... I forgot my own <60 damage rule...


----------



## Orchestra (Mar 11, 2015)

Actually, nevermind. I forfeit. The match goes to you, Sangfroidish.


----------



## nastypass (Mar 12, 2015)

Orchestra said:


> Actually, nevermind. I forfeit. The match goes to you, Sangfroidish.


Well, if you're sure then.

Sangfroidish wins by forfeit and earns $8, Orchestra forfeits and earns $4, and an extra $1 from Evangeline's Amulet Coin. I get $5 for reffing, and a bonus of $15 for completing Orchestra's first battle I guess. Hindy and Evangeline each earn 1 experience and happiness.


----------

